

Anyone Know a Good SMS Payment Gateway? - humblest_ever

The ideal process is the user would put his phone number into the web app, he would receive a text message, "text back &#60;some PIN&#62; to pay $X," and then payment would send a message to the web app server, maybe GETing something like Y.com/payment?from=5555555&#38;secret_key=ZZZZZZZ<p>I'd like to get recommendations on who to use, and it's be great to know if anyone has used SMS payments in their own projects, and how it worked out.
======
robdimarco
Sounds a lot like what Venmo is doing (<https://venmo.com/>). I don't think
they have an API yet.

------
kortina
Send an email to api@venmo.com if you would like to play with our beta API.

------
ashitvora
Twilio, Msgme.com

